# Symptoms of a liver dump



## MaryPlain (Jul 24, 2012)

Can anyone detect when their liver is bumping up their blood glucose?

I'm asking because I've experienced a sudden and very uncomfortable feeling of hunger on several occasions while fasting, done a test, assuming I was low, and discovered my bm has risen rapidly.


----------



## robofski (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but am interested to see what others say, I've experienced similar!


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 24, 2012)

robofski said:


> I don't know the answer, but am interested to see what others say, I've experienced similar!



Interesting! It seems to happen to me whenever I try to do a morning basal test.  Another factor that makes basal tests problematic.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2012)

MaryPlain said:


> Interesting! It seems to happen to me whenever I try to do a morning basal test.  Another factor that makes basal tests problematic.



I don't necessarily get any symptoms, but if I don't eat/inject as soon as I get up in the morning then my levels will rise due to a liver dump - it's known as 'Dawn Phenomenon' where the  cortisol cycle prompts the liver to release extra glucose as you wake to give you a 'boost' that you'd rather not have as a diabetic! Eating something will stop this process.


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I don't necessarily get any symptoms, but if I don't eat/inject as soon as I get up in the morning then my levels will rise due to a liver dump - it's known as 'Dawn Phenomenon' where the  cortisol cycle prompts the liver to release extra glucose as you wake to give you a 'boost' that you'd rather not have as a diabetic! Eating something will stop this process.



If you adjusted your basals to cover this, this would lead to hypos, wouldn't it. This is what I have tried to explain to my consultant without success.

Interestingly I found that it happened to me three or four hours after getting up.


----------

